# Kultura > Kulturë demokratike >  Dita e Verës

## sirena_adria

*Historia e Dites se Verës nga Cermenika deri ne Elbasan*

_Shqiperia.com 
_
Që në kohët antike, tempulli i 14 Marsit, festa e Ditës së Verës, ka qenë në qytetin e Elbasanit. E quajtur ndryshe si dita e largimit të dimrit, kjo festë ka krijuar tashmë traditën e saj jo vetëm tek banorët e qytetit të Elbasanit, por edhe në qytete të tjera të vendit, veçanërisht në Tiranë. 

Zanafillën, “Dita e Verës” e ka në faltoren Zana e Çermenikës, e ndërtuar në rrethinat e qytetit të Elbasanit, e cila ishte perëndesha e gjuetisë, pyjeve dhe e të gjithë natyrës. Sipas gojëdhënës, kjo zanë dilte nga faltorja e vet ditën e 14 marsit. E trashëguar brez pas brezi, kjo festë popullore është një ditë, e cila sot identifikon edhe vetë qytetin e Elbasanit, i njohur në Shqipëri për tradita të veçanta kulturore. Por festa e verës, që kremtohet në qytetin e njohur ndryshe “qyteti në kërthizë të Shqipërisë”, nuk është vetëm për elbasanasit. Shumë miq vijnë nga të gjitha zonat e vendit për të festuar ardhjen e verës, por edhe për të shijuar gatimet karakteristike të kësaj zone, si ballokumet dhe revaninë, të cilat në këtë ditë, sipas vendasve, “goditen” ndryshe nga herët e tjera, gjelin e detit, arrat apo palat e fikut, të cilat tradicionalisht iu dhurohen fëmijëve të vegjël, të cilët janë të parët që bëjnë vizita mbarësie nëpër shtëpitë e të afërmve dhe të fqinjëve. 

Të parët tregojnë se një natë para Ditës së Verës, njerëzit mblidheshin më shpejt në shtëpitë e tyre, për të festuar së bashku me të afërmit epilogun e kësaj feste. Zgjimi bëhej në të gdhirë dhe të moshuarit, herët në mëngjes, hapnin derën e shtëpisë për bujari, merrnin shtamën për ta mbushur me ujë të freskët dhe sillnin në shtëpi një plis bari të gjelbëruar, ndërkohë që të rinjtë plehronin portokallet dhe ullinjtë. Dreka e kësaj dite ishte një rit plot humor dhe shijim për të gjithë elbasanasit, të cilët, zakonisht, e kalonin këtë drekë në natyrë, ku organizoheshin lojëra popullore. Në Elbasan festohet edhe nata e verës, nata para ardhjes së saj, me mish, raki, gjel deti, ballokume, ëmbëlsira. Në këtë ditë, elbasanllinjtë urojnë njëri-tjetrin për një jetë sa më të gjatë dhe të lumtur.

*Ballokumet*

Për të kuptuar ndryshimin midis kremtimit “alla-elbasançe” të Ditës së Verës, me atë që bëhet gjetkë, nëpër Shqipëri apo ndër shqiptarë, mjafton t’u referohemi ballokumeve. Në Elbasan përgatitjet për ballokumet të bëhen me kohë. Dihet se ku do të merret mielli i misrit për to, ku do të merret gjalpi, ku do të merret sheqeri. Dihet si do të rrihen, si do të shtrihen, si do të piqen. Me ç’gradacion, me ç’ritëm kohor. Të gjithë e dinë, për shembull, se ballokumet bëhen me miell misri. Por pak e dinë se një kg miell ballokumesh del (pas një cikli sitjesh) nga 7-8 kg miell misri. Edhe sheqeri ndryshon (është i imët), edhe gjalpi… Pra recetat për ballakumet nuk funksionojnë kudo. Unë kam vrojtuar, madje prej shumë vitesh, përgatitjen e ballokumeve të Elbasanit. Dhe mund të pohoj me bindje se edhe sikur gjithçka materiale të jetë njësoj (duke përfshirë edhe profesionalizmin e atij që i përgatit), përsëri ballokumet e Elbasanit ndryshojnë. Ato kanë gjithnjë diçka më shumë. Sepse Elbasani fut një “element” plus në recetën e ballokumeve. Kjo është dashuria. Ballokumet e Elbasanit kanë brenda shumë, shumë dashuri. Sikurse vetë Dita e Verës në Elbasan është një ditë e vërtetë dashurie. Dashuri për njeriun, për natyrën, për jetën. Le të përpiqemi që t’i afrohemi Elbasanit në dashurinë që jep ai në Ditën e Verës. Sado vështirë që është.

*Pse kur themi Dita e Verës mendja na shkon tek Elbasani*

Sepse gjatë shekujve Dita e Verës erdhi duke u zbehur. Aq sa diku ajo u harrua krejtësisht e nuk kremtohej më. Ndërsa në Elbasan ajo nuk u zbeh kurrë. Nëse Dita e Verës erdhi deri në ditët tona merita i takon kryesisht Elbasanit. Tani ajo është zyrtarisht një festë kombëtare. Por ndryshe është të festosh e ndryshe është të bësh një pushim zyrtar. Madje ndryshe është të festosh, ndryshe të ndjesh me të vërtetë. Elbasani, pra ende shumë ndryshe nga pjesa tjetër e Shqipërisë, është vendi ku Dita e Verës ndjehet dhe përjetohet në kuptimin më të plotë të fjalës.

*Në ç’masë Dita e Verës është një festë e mirëfilltë (mbarë)shqiptare?*

Të paktën në atë masë që ajo (referuar prof. Kristo Frashërit), ka qenë pjesë përbërëse e identitetit tonë etnik. Edhe nëse në disa vise ajo filloi të venitej, përsëri duhet të rigjallërohet dhe të kthehet në një festë mbarëshqiptare, mbasi është më tradicionale se të kremtet fetare. Dita e Verës, ashtu sikurse edhe Viti i Ri, është festë e të gjithë shqiptarëve, pa dallim krahine, ideje, bindjesh, përkatësish, apo besimi fetar.

*Dita e Verës sipas Kristo Frashërit*

Dita e Verës ka qenë e lidhur me ditën e parë të marsit. Në antikitet marsi ishte muaj i parë i vitit. Kjo sipas kalendarit Julian. Siç dihet, në Evropën Perëndimore, kalendari Julian u zbatua derisa në vend të tij u vendos kalendari Gregorian. Por në gjuhën e sotme shqipe ruhen ende gjurmë të kalendarit Julian. Duhet që viti kalendarik të fillojë me marsin që muaji i shtatë të jetë shtatori, i teti tetori, i nënti nëntori dhe i dhjeti dhjetori. Të tillë kanë mbetur emrat e tyre edhe pse, nga 15 tetori i vitit 1582, kohë në të cilën hyri në fuqi reforma gregoriane, ata janë respektivisht, muajt e nëntë, i dhjetë, i njëmbëdhjetë dhe i dymbëdhjetë. Por, siç argumenton akademiku i mirënjohur, prof. Kristo Frashëri, kalendari i vjetër i shqiptarëve është edhe më i hershëm se kalendari Julian, i cili u shpall nga Jul Qezari, në vitin 46 para lindjes së Krishtit. Dhe gjithnjë dita e parë e marsit shënonte, sikurse edhe sot, fillimin e stinës së pranverës. Ishte koha kur stinët ishin më të dallueshme nga njëra-tjetra se në kohën e sotme (ngrohja globale nuk kishte filluar ende). Njerëzit mezi prisnin që të dilnin nga dimri, të shkrinte bora, të gjelbërohej natyra, të çelnin lulet, të blegërinin qengjat, të loznin fëmijët fushave e kodrave, të gëzonin të gjithë.

*Faik Konica: Ç’është Dita e Verës?*

Botuar më 1911

Miqve, shokëve të Lidhjes Shqipëtare “Verore”, u dërgoj kujtime miqësie, urime të zemrës, për Ditën e Verës që na afrohet. S’e festuam dot sivjet këtë ditë të bukur: po në mos e festuam me trup, do ta festojmë me zemër.

Ç’është Dita e Verës? Është dita në të cilën shtërgjyshërit t’anë, kur s’kish lindur edhe krishtërimi, kremtojin bashkë me Romanët dhe me Grekët e Vjetër, perëndit’ e luleve, të shelgjeve, të krojeve. Kur çkrin dimëri, kur qaset Vera buzëqeshur e hollë dhe e gjatë si në piktyrë të Botticelli, zemra e njeriut çgarkohet nga një barë, shijon një qetësi, një lumtësi t’ëmblë. Në këtë gëzim, stërgjyshërit t’anë ndiejin një detyrë t’u falen perëndive që sillnin këto mirësira. Dhe ashtu leu festa hiroshe që quajmë Dit’ e Verës.


https://www.shqiperia.com/Historia-e...-Elbasan.15324

----------


## sirena_adria

*Çfarë kuptimi ka verorja, simboli i hyrjes së pranverës* 

_(Gjithçka që nuk dinit për të)_


Që në lashtësi, Dita e Verës shoqërohej me zjarre (zakonisht dëllinjash) mbrëmjeve, në mes të fshatit, të cilët i kapërcenin burrat e djemtë, si për t’i lënë lamtumirën dimrit.

Dita e Verës ishte dita e verojkave (ose veroreve). Nëse i referohemi “Fjalorit të Gjuhës së Sotme Shqipe” (viti 1980, faqe 2135), verojka ishte një lloj byzylyku i përgatitur me fije të kuqe e të bardha që ua lidhnin fëmijëve në duar apo në qafë në Ditën e Verës (verojka, verore, nga verë).

Por, siç shkruan Konica, me verore rrethoheshin edhe degët e thanave, dëllinjave, dafinave apo shelgjeve të nderura. Në shumë raste në Ditën e Verës thureshin kurora dhe i varnin në portat e shtëpisë, për të sjellë fat. Kjo është bërë, deri vonë, edhe në Tiranë. Rezulton se Dita e Verës është kremtuar në mbarë viset shqiptare.

Megjithatë, kremtimet kanë pasur nuanca të ndryshme për krahina të ndryshme. Etnologu i mirënjohur Bernardin Palaj, njohës i thellë i trashëgimisë kulturore sidomos të malësisë së Veriut, ka shkruar që në fillim të viteve ’20 të shekullit të kaluar, për mënyrën se si festohej atje Dita e Verës. Dita e Verës është festuar shumë kohë para se institucionet klerikale e, më pas, ato shtetërore të fillonin të administronin festat popullore. Si festë pagane, ajo është kremtuar që në lashtësi.

_Por pervec ketyreve ka edhe disa kuptime te tjera verorja:_

Sipas tradites thuhet: Se ne momentin qe e vendos veroren, duhet te mendohet nje deshire. Dhe kur kjo verore te merret nga dallendyshja dhe te vihet ne fole, do ju realizohet deshira.
Nje tjeter tradite thote: Vajzat e reja qe e mbajne veroren, dhe dallendyshet i marrin per fole. Do te martohen brenda vitit. Keshtu qe kur shihnin se verorja nuk ishte, ja nisnin me pergatitjen e pajes.

Nderkohe qe te tjere mendojne : Verorja, nuk te lejon qe dielli i pranveres te te nxije ne fytyre. Thuhet qe ata se vinin verore edhe nese rrinin ne diell nuk do te nxiheshin ne fytyre.
Tradita e verores. Perit qe lidhet ne dore ne mengjesin e 14 Marsit.

Keto jane disa supozime se cfare ndodh nese e vendos veroren. Eshte dicka e lezetshme per aq kohe sa tradita thote se duhet te vihet. Nese besoni ne njeren prej ketyre traditave urojme qe ajo qe besoni me shume te permbushet. Ndaj mos pertoni ta keni edhe ju ne dore nje verore sot.


http://www.kohajone.com/2018/03/14/c...-dinit-per-te/

----------


## sirena_adria

*Verorja, tashmë pjesë e Trashëgimisë UNESCO*

_ Entela Binjaku - GSH, Mars 2018_ 

Ardhja e pranverës në kultura të ndryshme lidhet me një sërë ritualesh. Edhe në Shqipëri në 1 mars shumë prej fëmijëve, vajzave dhe grave por edhe meshkujve vendosin në dorë një lidhëse dyngjyrëshe bardh e kuq. Ka prej tyre që e vendosin në datën 1 dhe  e heqin në datën 14 siç ka të tjerë që e vendosin në 14 dhe e heqin “kur shohin dallëndyshen e parë”. Por pakkush e di në Shqipëri se ajo verore dyngjyrëshe është tashmë pjesë e trashëgimisë kulturore botërore nën kujdesin e UNESCO-s.

Disa ditë më parë në një takim në ambasadë me Shkëlqesinë e Tij z. Mircea Perpelea, ambasadorin e Rumanisë në vendin tonë, mësova se prej pak kohësh kjo verore ishte bërë pjesë e trashëgimisë botërore. Në 6  dhjetorin e vitit që kaloi pas një vendimi të marrë në mbledhjen e Komitetit Ndërqeveritar për Shpëtimin e Trashëgimisë Kulturore Jomateriale në Jeju, të Koresë së Jugut, verorja u pranua në  listën e trashëgimisë jomateriale të njerëzimit.  Adrian Cioroanu, i dërguari i përhershëm i Rumanisë në UNESCO në datën 6 dhjetor në faqen e tij në fb. cituar nga News.ro shkruante: “Verorja u pranua në listën e përzgjedhur të trashëgimisë jomateriale UNESCO! Dosja u depozitua nga Rumania bashkë me tri shtete të tjera: Bullgaria, Maqedonia dhe Republika e Moldavisë – në të cilat kjo traditë e pranverës ekziston me disa ndryshime në formë,  por që ka të njëjtën frymë të festimit të rilindjes së natyrës”.

Mediat vendase njoftonin se të njëjtin lajm e ndau edhe Ionut Vulpescu, nga Ministria e Kulturës dhe Identitetit Kombëtar: “Në pranverë, në 1 mars mbajtëm një konferencë për shtyp ku folëm për fazën në të cilën ndodhej kjo dosje. Dy javë më vonë gjendesha në Paris krah ministres së kulturës së Republikës së Moldavisë Monica Babuc, ku në kuadër të një aktiviteti të organizuar nga Ambasada e Rumanisë  paraqitëm bashkë  këtë dosje përpara Michael Worbs, që është Presidenti i Këshillit Ekzekutiv të UNESCO-s dhe përpara anëtarëve të trupit diplomatik të akredituar në Paris. Jemi të gëzuar dhe të kënaqur se përpjekjet tona patën efekt”. Ndërkohë Ministrja e Kulturës e Republikës së Moldavisë,  Monica Babuc lidhur me këtë lajm shkroi në rrjetin social: “Faleminderit dhjetor! Ke qenë bujar me ne në vitin 2016 kur e gjetëm qilimin në listën UNESCO dhe ja sot – veroren!”.

Sipas studimeve etnologjike, verorja është ngushtësisht e lidhur me traditat e Vitit të Ri festuar në të kaluarën në muajin mars,  si një formë primitive e Vitit Agrar i lidhur me ciklet vegjetative dhe astronomike.  Verorja njihet nga etnologët në fillimin e shekullit XX si ritual  i një marsit,  i pranishëm jo vetëm tek rumunët,  por edhe tek shqiptarët dhe bullgarët në Ballkan. Fshatarët e ruanin zakonin në çdo fillim pranvere si shenjë mbrojtjeje kundër sëmundjeve dhe fatkeqësive. Verorja është një objekt i vogël zbukurues që përbëhet nga mpleksja mes një peri të bardhë dhe të kuq që mbahet nga gratë dhe vajzat përgjatë gjithë muajit mars, si simbol i ardhjes së pranverës.

*Por cila është domethënia e kësaj veroreje ?*

Verorja është festa tradicionale e fillimit të pranverës, në 1 mars.  Fillimet e saj thuhet se vijnë nga Roma e vjetër sepse Viti i Ri festohej pikërisht në datën 1 mars (Martius), që ishte muaji i perëndisë së luftës Mars. Në ngjyrat e verores ruhet dualiteti i simboleve: bardh dhe kuq, pra paqe dhe luftë (kjo do të mund të simbolizonte madje edhe dimrin dhe pranverën). Në ditët tona janë burrat që  ju dhurojnë femrave këtë objekt, fatndjellës, të quajtur verore që është një bizhuteri apo një dekorues i vogël, një lule,  një kafshëz apo një zemër, e lidhur me një pe të kuq dhe të bardhë.

Femrat e mbajnë në bluzë që atë ditë e deri dy javë më pas. Ato mund t’ja dhurojnë nje femre tjetër dhe vetëm me raste të rralla, burrave. Megjithatë dhurimi qoftë edhe i një objekti të vogël të lidhur bashkë me këtë lidhëse bardh e kuq,  është një zakon i vjetër që i është paracaktuar si grave dhe vajzave ashtu edhe burrave.  Besohej se ai që mbante këtë lidhëse bardh e kuq do të ishte i fortë dhe i shëndetshëm për gjithë vitin që vjen.  Në disa pjesë të Rumanisë si: Moldavi apo Bukovinë, simboli i pranverës është një medalje e artë apo e argjentë që mbahet rreth qafës. Edhe bullgarët kanë thuajse të njëjtën traditë identike me 1 marsin e qujatur Martenica.  Origjina e traditës daton nga kohët e dakëve, stërgjyshërit e rumunëve.

Më parë quhej “dachia dragobete” dhe nënkuptonte fundin e dimrit.  Në Moldavi zakoni është që janë vajzat ato që ju dhurojnë djemve verore. Bashkë me veroren shpesh dhurohen edhe lule që janë të kësaj stine, zakonisht zymbyla. Arkeologët kanë zbuluar objekte me një vjetërsi prej mijra vjetësh që mund të konsiderohen si verore. Ato kanë formën e gurëve të vegjël të ngjyrosur në bardh e kuq që mbaheshin si varëse në qafë. 

Të dyja ngjyrat janë të hapura ndaj interpretimeve: e kuqja mund të kuptohet si gjallëria e gruas ndërsa e bardha si mënçuria e burrit. Pra kjo lidhëse e verores shpreh ndërthurjen e pandarë të këtyre dy parimeve. Domethënia e perit të bardhë dhe të kuq që ndërthuren në një lidhëse ku edhe varet një objekt,  ka një kuptim të lidhur edhe me disa legjenda. 

Origjinat e festimit të verores nuk njihen saktësisht, por vlerësohet  se janë shfaqur në kohën e perandorisë romane, kur Viti i Ri festohej në ditën e parë të Pranverës në muajin e Marsit. Ai nuk ishte vetëm perëndia e luftës por edhe i pjellorisë dhe e vegjetacionit. Ky dualitet është ruajtur edhe në ngjyrat e verores ku e bardha nënkupton paqen dhe e kuqja –luftën. Viti i Ri festohej në 1 mars deri në fillimin e shekullit XVIII. 

Të përmendur  për herë të parë e gjejmë nga  Iordache Golescu, ndërsa folkloristi Simion Florea Marian shkruan në librin “Festat tek rumunët” se: në Moldavi, Muntenia, Dobroxhea dhe në disa pjesë të Bukovinës ekzistonte zakoni që prindërit t’u lidhnin në 1 mars fëmijëve një monedhë argjendi apo ari në gushë apo në dorë. Monedha e lidhur me një lidhëse të kuqe, ose prej dy fijesh të gërshetuara të mëndafshta të kuqe dhe të bardhë, quhet verore. Verorja ju vihej në dorë apo në qafë fëmijëve që t’u sillte fat gjatë vitit, të ishin të pastër dhe të shëndetshëm. Në disa zona fëmijët e mbanin 12 ditë në qafë dhe pastaj e lidhnin të dega e një peme të re. Nëse në atë vit pemës i shkonte mbarë, kjo nënkuptonte se edhe fëmijës do t’i ecte mirë në jetë. Në disa raste lidhësja vendosej tek ndonje pemë që ishte në lulëzim duke dhënë kuptimin se edhe fëmija do të jetë i bardhë dhe i pastër si lulet e këtyre pemëve.

Folkoristi Simion Florea Marian shkruante se kush dëshironte që verorja të kishte efektin e dëshiruar duhej ta mbante me dinjitet. Aktualisht verorja mbahet gjithë muajit mars dhe më tej lidhet te një pemë frutore. Besohet se kështu ajo ju sjell mbarësi familjeve. Thuhet se nëse dikush shpreh një dëshirë kur e hedh këtë verore mbi një pemë,  ajo dëshirë i plotësohet. Në fillim të muajit prill, në një pjesë të madhe të fshatrave të Rumanisë dhe Moldavisë pemët janë të zbukuruara me verore. Në Transilvani veroret vendosen te dera, te dritarja, të brirët e kafshëve shtëpiake, sepse kështu besohet se ato trembin të keqen. Veroja është një traditë në Rumani, në Republikën e Moldavisë dhe territoret fqinjë të populluara nga rumunët dhe arumunët. Tradita të ngjashme i gjen edhe në Shqipëri, Maqedoni dhe Bullgari.

Në ditët tona vlera e një veroreje jepet si një krijim artistik. Objekti i lidhëses kuq e bardhë mund të bëhet nga çdo gjë dhe mund të marrë kuptime të ndryshme. Verorja më e vjetër e zbuluar në Rumani është 137 vjet. Verorja më e vjetër në Rumani daton në vitin 1879 dhe ka formën e një zemre argjendi. Midis veroreve të koleksionit gjendet  edhe një tjetër që daton në vitin 1898 që ka formën e një dallëndysheje që fluturon. Ky objekt  ishte pjesë e një koleksioni dhe para 5 vitesh u vlerësua me 300 lei.
“Këto objekte janë shumë të rralla, duhet t’i kërkosh vite të tëra. Dallëndyshja në fluturim është e vetme. Nuk e di kujt e kujt ka qenë dhe as nuk kam ndërmend të thur ndonjë histori fanastike për të. Unë e kam nga një koleksionist” ka thënë Iustin Zegrea që është një koleksionist antikuaresh nga Bukureshti. Në 1 mars rumunët festonin triumfin e pranverës mbi dimrin, me një objekt që ishte një lidhëse bardh e kuq që ishte simbol i rilindjes së natyrës dhe i ringjalljes së natyrës. Gjatë kohës geto-dake viti i ri niste në 1 mars. Pra marsi ishte muaji i parë i vitit, kalendari popullor i geto-dakëve kishte dy stinë: verë dhe dimër. Verorja ishte si një lloj talismani që kishte për qëllim të sillte fat, i ofruar bashkë me urimet për mirësi, shëndet, dashuri dhe gëzime.  Lidhësja me dy ngjyra kishte dhe kuptimin e unitetit të të kundërtave: vera-dimri, ngrohtë-ftohtë, pjellori-sterilitet, dritë-errësirë.
Lidhësja ose lidhej në dorë, ose vendosej në gjoks. Ajo vendosej në 1 mars deri sa shfaqeshin shenjat e ardhjes së pranverës: dëgjohej ndonjë zog duke kënduar, lulëzonin qershitë, vinin dallëndyshet. Atëherë lidhësja lidhej ose pas një trëndafili ose tek ndonjë pemë në lulëzim, që të sjellë fat ose hidhej në atë drejtim nga ku vinin zogjtë udhëtarë duke pëshpëritur: “Merrmi të ligat  dhe jepmë bardhësi!”. Duke u kthyer në vendin tonë, kjo traditë gjendet tek të krishterët të cilët e vendosin në datën 1 mars ndërsa të tjerë, edhe për mosnjohje të traditës, por edhe sepse veprojnë sipas  kalendarit “alla turka”, e vendosin në datën 14 mars.

Tek arumunët në Shqipëri kjo është festa më e madhe që ka pranvera. Shumë fëmijë  e presin me gëzim dhe bëhen gati për ta vendosur veroren që një natë më parë. Kjo festë eshtë përcjellë brez pas brezi dhe gëzimi për të shprehet hapur dhe lirshëm. Kjo duket edhe në mënyrën sesi  e vendosin veroren dukshëm, pra duke mos e  mbuluar me veshje. Një veçori e këtij rituali tek arumunët në Shqipëri lidhet me vendosjen e më shumë se një veroreje dhe jo vetëm në dorë, por edhe në qafë apo në kyçet e këmbëve. 1 marsi në traditën e arumunëve në Shqipëri, ndoshta edhe si një vijimësi lidhjeje me Rumaninë, shoqërohet edhe me vendosjen e luleve të sapoçelura në dritare, tek dera e shtëpisë në mëngjesin e kësaj date, në mënyrë që gjithëkush zgjohet,  të ndjejë ardhjen e pranverës.


http://www.gsh.al/2018/03/01/verorja...gimise-unesco/

----------


## loni-loni

keni harruar BALONAT dhe KARNAVALET,,,,,,,,,,,,plus qe kjo dite eshte edhe fillimi i agjerimit 40 ditor (deri ne pashke) per kristianet ,ndaj quhet edhe  DITA E PASTER     

      pra,,,,,,,lereni perrallat me lashtesi e me zana Kurveleshi,,,kjo nuk asht gja tjeter vecse nje feste  kriptokristiane e kamufluar gjate sundimit osman

      Zana e Cermenikes  ,,,,,,,,,,perendesha e gjuetise DIANA ,,,,,,,,lol,,,,,cfare nuk ndigjon ketu

----------


## sirena_adria

* TRASHËGIMIA PELLAZGO-ILIRE * 

*Dita e Verës, festë e të parëve tanë*

_Me kalendarin Julian, më 1 Mars dhe më 14, sipas atij Gregorian…_

Dita e Verës –  kjo festë pagane, ka ritualin e saj, trashëguar brez pas brezi e ndoshta, për 24 shekuj me radhë. Në antikitet dedikimet i kushtohen perëndisë Diane, sot ato praktikohen për një jete me te mire te mbushur me gëzim, dashuri dhe begati.

Faik Konica, shkrimtari fin, arriti të shpjegojë shpirtin e Ditës së Verës, duke e përkufizuar: “Dita e Verës është dita ne te cilën stërgjyshërit tanë, kur skish lindur Krishterimi, kremtonin bashke me romaket ( ilirët ) dhe Pellazget e vjetër perëndite e luleve, te shelgjeve. Kur shkrin dimri, kur qaset vera e buzëqeshur, e holle dhe e gjate si ne pikture te Boticelit, zemra e njeriut shkarkohet nga një barre, shijon një qetësi, një lumturi te ëmbël. Në këtë gëzim stërgjyshërit tanë ndjenin një detyre, tu faleshin perëndive qe sillnin këto miresira. Dhe ashtu leu festa hiroshe qe e quajnë Dita e Verës…”  Sipas shkrimtarit, kjo është një feste e vjetër e racës sonë. “Nuk i bëjnë dem njeriu, sjellin gëzim te kulluar ne shtepi. Ne një vend ku jeta e te vegjëlve është aq e trishtuar, djelmuria dhe vajzat kane një rast te rralle për t’u dëfryer. Për me te mëdhenjtë, Dita e Verës ka një shije poetike, te holle e te rralle…”, shkruan Konica.

Dita e Verës festë e të gjithë ilirve autoktone. Vetem pellazget-ilire e kishin kultin e diellit, si feste qendrore e kultit te diellit (DITA E DIELLIT) është një festë e lashtë pellazge-ilire te te parve tane. Kjo ditë shënon rigjallërimin e natyrës dhe ngazëllimin e shpirtit njerëzor. Ajo është festë ilire e trashëguar nga te paret pellazge ilire, në veçanti nga qytetarët (qendrat e mëdha të banuara) dhe festohet më 14 mars.

*Pse dita quhet Dita e Verës, kur në fakt, festivali është pranveror?*

Kjo ndodh sepse në kalendarin diellor pellazgo-ilir ka vetëm dy stinë, Verë dhe Dimër dhe nisin me barasnetët (ekuinokset) në mars e shtator, për të mbërritur mesin, me solsticet në qershor e dhjetor, atëherë kur festohet përkatësisht mesvera dhe mesdimri. Ndoshta për këtë arsye, kjo festë i ka rezistuar shekujve, për të ardhur nga lashtësia pellazgo-ilire deri në ditët tona.

Më 13 mars njerëzit marrin një tufë të vogël bari të njomë bashkë me rrënjët dhe dheun, që ta kenë në mëngjesin e datës 14 mars në shtëpi. Ky zakon i lashtë ruhet dhe festohet jo vetëm në Elbasan, por edhe në Dibër, Strugë e Prespë, etj.

Dita e Verës ishte dita e fillimit të vitit sipas kalendarit shumë të lashtë të shqiptarëve, pra një ditë që kremtohej shumë shekuj para . Ajo ishte një festë mbarëshqiptare, që kremtohej kudo ne trojet pellazge-ilire Ç’është Dita e Verës?

Dita e Verës brenda kësaj jave që mbahet në formë festivali në gjithë trojet. Ne qytetin e Shkodrës festonte.nga ana praktike duke marrë parasysh ditën më të qëndrueshme me diell brenda kësaj jave dhe dalin per lumturine qe jepin rrezet e tij.diellit
14 marsi ka qenë gjithnjë ditë me diell dhe e ngrohtë dhe njerzit dalin per te diellin natyren ndërsa ditët e mëpasme shpesh janë me re dhe madje dhe shi.(pra ka nje lidhje te lashte pellazge-ilire)qe vazhdon dhe sot.pellazget ilire ishin shume te lidhur me natyren.

Disa zakone kanë humbur gjatë rrugës e të tjera janë shtuar, por thelbi i kësaj feste eshte po ajo . Pregatitjet nisin qe ne darke dhe mëngjesi duhet të gjejë çdo gjë gati, , ballokumet me formë e ngjyre dielli domethënëse DIELLIN PERENDI PELLAZGE-ILIRE , lulet dhe plisin në pragun e shtëpisë dhe veroren në dorën e gjithsecilit. Dita Veres është një festë kombëtare shqiptare. Ajo festohet më 14 mars çdo vit në Shqipëri Kjo feste sjellë në shtëpi violets aromatike egër, karakafte (Hermodactylus tuberus) dhe blades të gjelbër me bar, duke lajmëruar ardhjen e stinës së ngrohtë.. Dreka konsumuhet në piknik në natyrë tingujt e ëmbël të muzikës tradicionale. Vajzat janë të veshur rrathë të bardhë dhe të kuqe teli kurora lule koke etj endur, të quajtur ‘verore’ Dita e Verës tradicionalisht festohet në formën e një pikniku në natyrë, ku njerëzia i gëzohet stinës së ngrohtë dhe lulëzimit, por padyshim, janë fëmijët ata që shijojnë çdo gjë duke lënë pas dimrin e ftohtë për të vrapuar lëndinave me lule.

Më 13 mars njerëzit marrin një tufë të vogël bari të njomë bashkë me rrënjët dhe dheun, që ta kenë në mëngjesin e datës 14 mars në shtëpi. Ky zakon i lashtë ruhet dhe festohet jo vetëm në Elbasan por edhe ne vendet e tjera. Dita e Verës ishte dita e fillimit të vitit sipas kalendarit shumë të lashtë të shqiptarëve, pra një ditë që kremtohej shumë shekuj para se të lindte krishterimi. Ajo kremtohej me 1 mars të kalendarit Julian, ditën e parë të vitit të ri (sipas kalendarit Gregorian, “14 mars”). Ajo ishte një festë mbarëshqiptare, që kremtohej si në Veri edhe në Jug, por me nuanca të ndryshme, sipas krahinave.

Si dëshmi po sjellin këtu dy përshkrime të kuptimit dhe kremtimit të “Ditës së Verës” njëra për krahinat jugore, tjetra për malësitë veriore. Janë përshkrime të botuara në kohën kur në Shqipëri nuk kishte parti politike, madje në kohën kur as institucionet klerikale nuk futnin hundët në kremtime të ashtuquajtura pagane.

Ndërsa Naimi Frashëri i këndoi po kaq bukur, rilindjes dhe madhështisë

_Sot është një dit’ e rezë, që përsëritet moti,
lint vera, lint ngrohësija, lindi vetë Zoti.
Është një dit’ e bekuar, që rrjedh qiejshit bukurija,
del në shesht Zot’ i vërtetë,rrëfen fytyrën e tija…

Ngjallen të vdekurit gjithë mal’ e fusha gjelbërojnë,
Qielli qesh,dheu gëzohet dhe luletë lulëzojnë.
Thonë dimëri na prishi, por s’na humbi dot për jetë,
Erdhi kjo dit’ e na gjeti, nuk e la dhe në të shkretë.

Qielli është ndrituar edhe bërë fytyrë-fytyrë,
Veshur në bar e në lule edhe në gjethe, e në fletë,
Bukuri’ e Perëndisë ka dal’ e duket në jetë.
Ujrat po burojnë dhe venë duke kënduar,

S’shoh gjësendi të përulur, gjithë janë lar’ ë ndruar.
Shqerratë po blegërijnë edhe mëmat kërkojnë,
Zoqtë nër gjethe lëvrijnë dhe këndojn’ e fluturojnë.
Gjithë ç’janë, ngjallen çelen, përsëriten,zbukurohen,

Duhen, qeshin, rrojnë, preken edhe këndojn’ e gëzohen,
Ç’faqet drita, del Zoti, vjen e vërteta,
Mbleron dheut ëmbëlsira dhë rojit posi bleta.
Në këtë gosti të Zotit gjithë bota janë ftuar,

Të bëhenë një shpirt, një trup e të jenë të pajtuar.
Është dit’ e dashurisë, ditë e vllazërisë,
Dit’ e mbarë e gëzimit, dit’ e bardh’ e miqësisë.
O njeri, paskësaj kurrë fjalë të lig mos thuash,

Po përshëndosh gjithë ç’janë, thuaju: gëzuash, gëzuash!
_

https://konica.al/2021/03/376413/

----------


## Ad'Anderseni

Më gjithë këto materiale ,po më frymëzoni të shkruaj një përrallë tjetër.

----------

